# The Odds ?



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Ever figure out how many girls (or guys) you ask out on a average before one says yes?
How about the other side, what percent of the ones that ask you out do you accept?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Ever figure out how many girls (or guys) you ask out on a average before one says yes?
> How about the other side, what percent of the ones that ask you out do you accept?


No but I conducted a singles site experiment this summer.
I researched 100 men by their profiles and contacted all 100. 32 Responded. Of those, 12 kept talking, of those 2 made it to actually meeting and zero love stuff lol. Those two guys I still talk to off and on. Not really friends but no bad feelings. (this is what analysts do when not otherwise occupied...we invent things to occupy us)

So. lol. But that is a dating site and that isn't...well...it's different. I really dislike statistics. The truth about them was revealed to me way too early in life. This also means that a lot of internet "truth" articles that are spread around have no effect on me.

Men that I have met in real life that have asked me out for real and not just a request for friends hanging out or for an hour or two of "fun" and/or what not...hmmmm... Possibly actually ten in my life. I accepted 6. What is that percentage? I don't do math outside of work. In fact, I have constructed an Excel spreadsheet to do regular math for me because work math doesn't work in the real world and I barely remember it. haha! seriously.

Currently single. LOL

I've also realized tonight that intense work is affecting me...I really need to get out of here.


Babbling now...should probably quit posting lol


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

My odds have changed sorta.
Ive reached the point where I really don't care if I get rejected and I run with a bunch of young guys so it throws the odds a little.
My female friends tell me Im a 6 or 7.
I only hit on 9s and better when Im out with the guys , keep that in mind.
In other words I work WAY WAY out of my league!
I get about 1 date in 150.
Remember that number includes actresses, stars ,models and athletes , its sorta a research project. 

But it seems to help me in my normal dating life. When you have been rejected by Jennette McCurdy Its a lot easyer to show confidence with the cute waitress at the local cafÃ©!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't have a league.
I had a guy tell me he was out of my league once, that didn't go well for him. When I'm in the mood I call out rudeness. It was one of those times.

My opinion is that this whole league thing with looks is a bunch of horsepoo. Actually no it's pigpoo...that smells worse. Social illusion.

But yeah I guess if you have to have a frame work for something that is one.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I research them pretty well and look for chemistry before I ask. Then I figure about half say yes. So far none have been keepers.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

hawgsquatch sounds like you bring your work home with you.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

For me, it has been a very High percentage, both ways. I have never asked a total stranger out on a date, and visa/versa. I like to know a little bit about a Lady, before I ask her out. It is in the follow -up dating, where the percentages begin to drop. That's Ok*, one of the purposes of dating, is getting to know someone-and we are not all compatible?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm another that will get to know someone well before asking, which has me at 2 for 2... lasting 3 and 7 years.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL guys your not helping! Part of my point with this was to show the girls how much rejections guys have to deal with.
Seems like WhyNot has even deltt with the odds much like guys do. Although Im sure with a MUCH better results than a guy would have!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont get asked out. :awh: But the reality is I work a full time job and farm full time, But I always keep a chloroform hanky availible in case my future date makes a wrong turn down my driveway, hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I guess it's pretty high both ways. My response would be about the same as Tom's, when and if any asking out happens.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> LOL guys your not helping! Part of my point with this was to show the girls how much rejections guys have to deal with.
> Seems like WhyNot has even deltt with the odds much like guys do. Although Im sure with a MUCH better results than a guy would have!


Yes AS*, rejection sucks canal water-and I am sure most everyone deals with it at some point. But without rejection, acceptance would not be so Sweet**


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmm mebby. Wanna bet lol


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Fowler said:


> I dont get asked out. :awh:
> But the reality is I work a full time job and farm full time,
> *But I always keep a chloroform hanky availible
> in case my future date makes a wrong turn down my driveway, hahahahahaha!!!*


***********************
Kathy Bates would have played in
*Misery !!!:shocked::shocked::shocked:*



Do you also have a thing 
for 'breaking ankles'
of guys who upset you???

Just promise that you won't tie me down in bed.....okay?!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oooooooo
Had a man come into where I worked, 2-3 times.
We chatted.
We both had fond memories of the 80's and shared them back and forth.
Just a good conversation.
He asked me out, and it freaked me out
I stammered, and didn't know what to say so I blurted out "thank you so much, I am so flattered, but that would not be a good idea'......
Obviously he never came back.....and I feel bad.........because what I said was stupid.

But just based upon our chit chat, I would never be interested.
I am not a fan of people 'stuck' (men or women) in the past.
Glory days are over, let's move into grown up life now. HA HA


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am not a fan of people 'stuck' (men or women) in the past. Glory days are over, let's move into grown up life now. HA HA


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvUOgIgLqOQ[/ame]


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

For me in the past 2 years since the divorce, I have not asked a single woman on a date. However I have been approached by 3 women (a dentist and 2 nurses) who have actively pursued me. Two out of 3 were successful but none of which lasted longer than 6 months.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

My Old Friend Nick, used to say: 'How You Know, You not try?'


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Sometimes I wish we could look at dating like we did in HS. When we were dating and didn't worry about anything past Saturday night. We didn't worry about how long we would last or if we really had any thing in common.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I think that is the secret Tambo, to just be in the moment, and not allow thoughts to clutter the time together.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I don't want to be a Debbi downer but times are probably the best they are ever going to be. Live and love to the best of your ability now because you never know what tomorrow is going to bring or if there will be a tomorrow. Live today like there is no tomorrow!! If you can't be with the one you love, love the one you are with!! :kissy:


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Twp.Tom said:


> For me, it has been a very High percentage, both ways. I have never asked a total stranger out on a date, and visa/versa. I like to know a little bit about a Lady, before I ask her out. It is in the follow -up dating, where the percentages begin to drop. That's Ok*, one of the purposes of dating, is getting to know someone-and we are not all compatible?


Very well said Tom, spot on in my opinion. 

Rant button on...

To elaborate based on my experiences. Getting a positive response in asking a woman out is not a game of odds or percentages. To be honest with a mentality like that your odds are destined to be low. Why would a woman want a gamer, unless she has a game plan of her own? Sounds like the majority of relationships nowadays doesn't it?

My "percentage" (your word not mine) is very near100%. But, like Tom pointed out, I friend a woman first to get to know her a bit, (news flash guys, women like that) before asking them out. That way they are not blindsided like LZ5 was, they have an idea your interested and can determine if they are interested. If more folks tried this perhaps their "percentages" (again not my word) would improve?!

Yes, I'm an old dude, with old values, thoughts, and i miss the old days of people respecting and being polite to each other . I also have a unique position of observation in which women can freely discus what they like in dating rituals and most importantly what they don't like.

Rant button off.....


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

My percentage is pretty high on both scores. I usually never ask anybody 'out on a date' directly and by the time it comes to that I'm pretty sure the answer will be yes. I've only been asked out a few times that I can recall, and I think I said yes more often then no.

There's usually a feeling out process, its not to often that somebody just stone cold asks to go out on a date. Now if you ask how many times I've tried to start a conversation and been shut down, or looked for eye contact that wasn't there, the number would be really high. It all starts with body language, question asked and answered without a word spoken.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Never been asked out onna date. Would likely scare me to dephers lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2014)

There is no such thing as "A Bad Date." It is a myth. Everything is fun, if you have a good attitude. Go out. Have fun. You are out...

You may have a poor companion for your date, but the date itself is always fun. If not; you need an attitude adjustment. LOL!

I spent 12 years dating. Or not. No worries either way...  

If you are a content and complete human, the other person is just gravy!

You may date the person who cannot shut up. You may date the person who cannot make eye contact. You may date the person who is actually a fruitcake. They are all GREAT! Everyone is an individual. It is the dating (verb) that helps discern if the person is something with which you can enjoy company. Take the time to delve into the person.

Go out and have fun. Don't make it a huge event. Make contact. And make a date... Even if it is to the local livestock auction! Do something. Anything. And have fun at it!!!!

</old chick rant>


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

tambo said:


> hawgsquatch sounds like you bring your work home with you.


Research is the wrong term. I think it's best to have some common beliefs before asking a girl out. I believe in God, that is non-negotiable. I could totally date a vegetarian who eats that way for health and could not date a vegan who eats that way for moral reasons. Likewise I have a calm life and I am not looking for a party animal or drama. If I was willing to put up with Ex drama I could have them stacked on the porch, but I won't. My favorite is when they cannot tolerate the fact that I am amicable with my ex. In my way of thinking , why would someone spend so much energy hating someone they once loved? It don't wash with me.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

During my active dating I never got turned down for a first date because I checked them out in our watering hole herd environment for awhile before asking them out. 

Sometimes I got turned down for a second date or I turned them down. One time the dates took a bad turn and I ended up married for a few years to one that had really good personality camouflage during our dating .


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Shrek that right there is the story of my marriage!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Traci, I havnt had a date since 91. IF I was on one, IT WOULD BE A BIG EVENT.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Well I might see a problem here.
It seems like most of you ask someone out AFTER you get to know them, heck Im even seeing hints of stalker and hiring a PI!

That means you are investing a lot in the other person before asking them out. That has to put a LOT of pressure on the asking. That makes it even harder to ask someone out..

Ive always thought the whole point of a date was to get to know someone.
Thus for me If I find someone attractive and a casual conversation seems interesting I will ask them out.

That opens up a much wider pool of candidates too!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I honestly can't see the point in going around randomly asking people out. I have to feel like I have something in common with them or I won't be attracted to them in the first place. I don't ask out based on looks, it's about personality and likeminded-ness. I always thought the point of a date was to see if there was relationship potential myself.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

copperkid3 said:


> ***********************
> 
> Just promise that you won't tie me down in bed.....okay?!!!


I make no promises, and I need the roping experience....LOL!!!:happy2:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I honestly don't remember from when I was a teen, but seems like my percentages were pretty good. 

Now I need to skew the odds a bit in my favor. I cheat by baking 

If I ever get truly desperate I'll start handing out pieces of homemade apple pie or blackberry cobbler


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

TxMex said:


> I honestly don't remember from when I was a teen, but seems like my percentages were pretty good.
> 
> Now I need to skew the odds a bit in my favor. I cheat by baking
> 
> If I ever get truly desperate I'll start handing out pieces of homemade apple pie or blackberry cobbler



My secret weapon is homemade banana pudding


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

NOT FAIR!
There are two things that will make a guys brain fall out,
* ONE of them is Food.*


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I dont get asked out.




and you wont if you continue to ignore messages sent to you


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh wow this just got interesting! I'm getting the popcorn!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

handymama said:


> I honestly can't see the point in going around randomly asking people out. I have to feel like I have something in common with them or I won't be attracted to them in the first place. I don't ask out based on looks, *it's about personality and likeminded-ness*. I always thought the point of a date was to see if there was relationship potential myself.


But how do you figger that out without a date?
For instance there is the cute girl at the local store. How much of her personality will I really get in the 12 seconds while I checkout? At the rate of say 6 seconds of personal conversation per checkout its AGES by the time we have talked even 1 hour!
6 seconds x 10 = one minute x 60 gets me to that hourafter 600 shopping events! Even if she is at the quickstop and I see her every workday when I get coffee that's 3 YEARS. By then shes met a guy and moved 100 miles away. And if she works at the grocery ,Walmart or some onther once a week store that 15 YEARS! She has grown kids by then!

Guys pick out potential mates based on three criteria , Looks ,personality and sex.
I can evaluate looks in seconds ,yes or no could I wake up with that person.
I think its pretty much the same with sex.
PERSONALITY TAKES AGES!
I don't think you can get a real read on personality for at least a year maybe 7!
So logically the way it should work is every locality should have a gathering, we would all line up and walk by each other with a box of cards with our names on them, us guys would hand them to any girl we found attractive and she would keep the ones she found attractive at the end she would drop her card in a box corresponding to his name.
Then its his responsibility to call and set up a meeting
Of course at that meeting you would have sex and give each other pass/fails!:nanner:
For those still in the running you would arrange dates and start getting to know each other.

I pretty sure the guys would go for this but for some reason I see it being a lot harder sell to the girls!:grit:


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Well I guess I'm just setting myself up for failure then, cuz darned if I'm asking someone out if I haven't at least had minimal conversation with them. That's how you gauge them to see if they're cereal killers or not (sorry Fowler and bum lol).
It's prolly not a good idea to try to talk to someone while they're working anyhow. They're busy and can't talk. 
There was only one guy I actually called when I was given their number at work, during my six years carhopping at Sonic. And that was a childhood friend.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

rkintn said:


> My secret weapon is homemade banana pudding


And all this while you had me believing it was brownies. You been holdin out! I feel so betrayed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Ok. Ok. Ok. Y'all are missing the gist... 

You ask the gal at the checkout if she would like to go get a cup of coffee at the local diner when her shift is over one day. And when she accepts, you have to remember to find out WHEN it will be. 

You invest an hour and $5 and TALK... See if y'all have anything more in common than the area in which you live. 

Coffee is a great first date. It is expected to be over with pretty quickly. But is long enough you get to talk a little, enough to see if you're interested in a Real Date... 

"I really enjoyed talking with you today, would you like to go to dinner with me Friday night? I hear that little restaurant around the corner has wonderful meatloaf on Fridays."


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

If the coffee date doesn't go so well, you simply thank her for joining you and say that you'll see her next time you're in town at her register. 

And, girls, you can always ask for a coffee date, too.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

There are 3 things that will make guys brains fall out. The last is food lol


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

handymama said:


> Well I guess I'm just setting myself up for failure then,
> cuz darned if I'm asking someone out if I haven't at least had minimal conversation with them.
> That's how you gauge them
> *to see if they're cereal killers *or not (sorry Fowler and bum lol).
> ...


********************


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Now that's funny.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

brewswain said:


> and you wont if you continue to ignore messages sent to you


HuH?:huh: I have no messages.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Well crap I was all excited for you. Sigh.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

handymama said:


> There was only one guy I actually called when I was given their number at work, during my six years carhopping at Sonic. And that was a childhood friend.


 See that's the problem Im sure you met carloads of great guys in that time!
Problem is none of them had a funny hat so that YOU started the conversation and got to know them a bit so they could tell you they would be at the horseshoe pits at the park on Saturday mornings.

50


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I doubt it lol. No guys here do that.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

very high or very low, don't ask and don't get asked


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I have asked a total of three women on a date in my life.... have gone through two divorces and am still married to the third one. I am pretty certain she is the last one for me.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

On dating sites, I'm batting 0.0000. In person, the rates about 50%. That's for first dates though. Second dates are a different story entirely. Once they find out I have young children, I'm usually history.


----------

